# 200mm Empfehlungen/Erfahrungen?



## hell046 (4. Januar 2018)

Ich habe zwar gesucht, jedoch kaum bis nichts gefunden. Einige werden bestimmt 200mm Lüfter im Einsatz haben in ihren Gehäusen. Leider gibt es kaum Tests Berichte zu dieser Lüftergröße. Aktuell bin ich auf der Suche nach einem 200mm Lüfter der mein 230mm Coolermaster im Gehäuse ersetzt, das Lager oder der Motor machen bei geringer Drehzahl Geräusche. 

Vielleicht kann man hier einfach mal Erfahrungen tauschen. Bin auch bereit mehr zu zahlen für einen leisen Lüfter. Schön wäre natürlich was mit FDB Lager, damits auch lange hält.


----------



## DARPA (4. Januar 2018)

Noctua NF-A20

Nutze ich auf nem MO-RA und ist bis 600 rpm praktisch nicht hörbar.


----------



## Pasta319 (4. Januar 2018)

Kann ich nur bestätigen!


----------



## hell046 (4. Januar 2018)

Sieh an, Noctua hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm in 200mm Größe. Ich habe noch gesehen von BitFenix der Spectre Pro, den gäbe es in 200mm und 230mm mit FDB Lager. Optisch natürlich angenehmer als Noctua. Klasse Lüfter, aber warum müssen die immer so hässlich sein....


----------



## v3nom (4. Januar 2018)

Die anderen Lüfter sind grausam. Wenn es gut und leise sein soll, dann kommen nur die Noctuas in Frage.


----------



## hell046 (4. Januar 2018)

Hat jemand von euch zur Hand auf wie viel Umdrehungen man den Noctua drosseln kann? Ich hab im Gehäuse den Megaflow von Coolermaster mit LED, der ja angeblich auch recht leise angegeben ist. War er vielleicht auch mal, aber nun macht er Geräusche vom Lager/Motor. Ob das Luftrauschen weniger wird mit dem Noctua, wahrscheinlich nicht, aber das ist halt so. Zur Eingangsfrage zurück, den Coolermaster bekomm ich nur auf ca 500U/min runter, danach kommt die Lüftersteuerung damit nicht mehr klar. Ich denke 400 würden mir aber auch reichen und es würde der Lautstärke helfen.


----------



## amdahl (4. Januar 2018)

NF-A20 PWM


----------



## hell046 (4. Januar 2018)

350 hört sich top an, hat das jemand getestet? Hatte bei anderen Lüftern auch angaben die sich nicht ganz erreichen ließen, aber ich glaube Noctua kann man da gut vertrauen.


----------



## razzor1984 (4. Januar 2018)

Ich kann nur etwas zur PWM Variante sagen, diese braucht knappe 5,5 -5,6 volt damit diese überhaupt rennt(mit start boost - die Pwm elektronik kann man aber nicht mit einer non PWM variante 1:1 vergleichen da diese einfach optimiert ist)
Wenn man ihn über das Pwm Signal regelt, dann geht der sehr weit runter (mit start boost).Getestet hab ich ihn bis 20%, das is quasi unhörbar


----------



## v3nom (5. Januar 2018)

~340rpm mit PWM: Test: Noctua NF-A20 PWM (200mm) - Hardware-Journal - Results from #4


----------



## hell046 (5. Januar 2018)

Na dann wirds wohl der Noctua, gibt ja sonst kaum Auswahl.


----------



## amdahl (5. Januar 2018)

Ein wenig Auswahl gibts schon: Lüfter mit Rahmenbreite: 200mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Aber mit dem Noctua machst du sicher nichts falsch, er kostet nur reichlich.


----------



## hell046 (5. Januar 2018)

Naja ich habe jetzt schon in Silent Wings 3 und NB Eloops investiert, was eine riesen verbesserung brachte. Weiß garnicht wie ich das vorher ausgehalten habe, kannte halt kaum was besseres bzw. habe mich nie damit beschäftigt. Habe jetzt den Noctua bestellt. Der 230mm Coolermaster ist aktuell drin und der ist nicht gerade leise (obwohl er als einer der besten 200mm-230mm Lüfter angepriesen wird). Zum einen geht er nur auf 550U/min runter und macht nette brummende und klackernde Geräusche. Die Lüfterblätter erzeugen zudem auch ein leichtes Summen und Brummen. Die restliche Auswahl ist auch nicht gerade berauschend, der BitFenix soll relativ laut sein und die anderen kommen eher relativ "billig" daher. Hoffe der Noctua wird mich zufrieden stellen, habe aber kaum bedenken. Habe noch 10 Jahre alte 140mm Nocutas rumliegen die laufen immernoch top! 

Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf ein neues Netzteil, das einzige was aktuell mächtig lärm macht.


----------



## amdahl (5. Januar 2018)

Jaja so ist das wenn man einmal anfängt die Hardware auf Geräusch zu optimieren. Irgendwas ist immer am lautesten, und am Ende hat man fast den ganzen PC gewechselt. Bei mir wars zuletzt das Netzteil des Monitors das unangenehmes Fiepsen von sich gegeben hat


----------



## hell046 (5. Januar 2018)

Ich hab jetzt alles optimiert soweit es in dem Gehäuse möglich ist. Ganz silent wird es nicht, aber ich bin jetzt auch nicht sooo empfindlich. Es stören nur noch die Restgeräusche. Im Prinzip ist jetzt bis auf den Megaflow kein Lüfter mehr drin der anfangs drin war. Alles auf Silent Wings 3 und E-loop + Wasserkühlung gewechselt. Natürlich macht dann der einzige Lüfter der übrig ist krach, der vom Netzteil!  Darf er aber nach knapp 10 Jahren auch.


----------



## amdahl (5. Januar 2018)

Dass Netzteillüfter nach 10 Jahren anfangen laut zu werden ist ein freundlicher Hinweis des Herstellers dass es an der Zeit ist das Ding zu wechseln 

Edit: Also das Netzteil, nicht dessen Lüfter


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (7. Januar 2018)

Habe den hier seit August 2013 im Gehäuse: Cooler Master MegaFlow 200 rot Gehäuselüfter (R4-LUS-07AR-GP)  mit ner Zalman Fan Mate 2 absolut leise ohne Probleme. 
Hat bei mir aber auch den Antec Big boy (im Eleven Hundred) ersetzt vielleicht hält er deshalb schon so lange^^


----------



## HellesWlanKabel (7. Januar 2018)

Also ich kann jetzt keine Empfehlung rausgeben da ich nur einen getestet ab und ich weiß nur das bei größeren Lüftern man eine nicht so hohe Drehzahl braucht um die gleiche luftmenge wie bei einem kleinen lüfter zu befördern also würde ich immer auf größere lüfter setzten


----------



## hell046 (7. Januar 2018)

Zeitdieb13 schrieb:


> Habe den hier seit August 2013 im Gehäuse: Cooler Master MegaFlow 200 rot Gehäuselüfter (R4-LUS-07AR-GP)  mit ner Zalman Fan Mate 2 absolut leise ohne Probleme.
> Hat bei mir aber auch den Antec Big boy (im Eleven Hundred) ersetzt vielleicht hält er deshalb schon so lange^^



Genau der Kollege macht ja bei mir Geräusche. Dabei ist der garnicht mal so alt. Er ist im Prinzip "einigermaßen" leise, aber im Vergleich zu richtig guten Lüftern nicht leise genug.


----------



## hell046 (8. Januar 2018)

Der Noctua ist heut gekommen, man zahlt zwar etwas mehr, bekommt dafür aber auch wirklich viel. Verlängerung, Y-Adapter, Low-Noise Adapter und noch Montagematerial zur schwingungsfreien Befestigung. Eigentlich dachte ich ich werde nichts davon brauchen, habe ihn dann aber doch mit den Gummis befestigt und das Y-Kabel samt Verlängerung hat auch seinen Einsatz gefunden. 

Der Noctua im Vergleich zum Megaflow ist schon eine andere Nummer. Speziell wenn man den Megaflow horizontal hält macht er derbe Schleifgeräusche vom Lager, der darf wirklich nur vertikal verwendet werden. Der Noctua ist was den Antrieb und das Lager angeht komplett unhörbar. Einzig der Lüfter an sich macht bei voller Drehzahl ein brummendes Geräusch, was aber wohl kaum vermeidbar ist. Unter 700U/min hört man ihn nahezu garnicht. Im Idle läuft er jetzt auch mit 350U/min, komplett unhörbar. Ich bin happy


----------



## CSOger (9. Januar 2018)

Ja,das ist schon ein sehr guter 200er.


----------



## Spiritus2 (10. Januar 2018)

hell046 schrieb:


> ... Ich habe noch gesehen von BitFenix der Spectre Pro, den gäbe es in 200mm und 230mm mit FDB Lager. Optisch natürlich angenehmer als Noctua. Klasse Lüfter, aber warum müssen die immer so hässlich sein....



Ich selber habe die BitFenix Spectre Pro LED 200mm im Einsatz und muss sagen, dass ich nicht so zufrieden bin. Ich habe insgesamt 2 Lüfter oben, einen an der Front und einen an der Seite verbaut. Ich musste 3 der 4 Lüfter direkt nach dem Kauf umtauschen, weil diese Lagerschäden hatten. Das hat man vor allem gemerkt, wenn man die Lüfter auf den Kopf gedreht hat (sie also oben im Gehäuse verbaut hat). Bei geringer Drehzahl war das Lager dann das dominante Geräusch.

Ich muss aber sagen, dass der Umtausch der Lüfter kein Problem war. Der Support direkt bei BitFenix ist sehr gut! Trotzdem ärgerlich gewesen der Spaß.

Die Lüfter lassen sich  mit meiner Lüfter Steuerung (Lamptron FC5 V3) auf rund 480 RPM runterdrosseln. In diesem Betrieb sind sie kaum hörbar, ab 600 RPM empfinde ich es schon als etwas lauter bis nervig.  Optisch sind die daher aber sehr schick.  

Ehrlich gesagt würde ich sie aber nicht nochmal kaufen, da sie (zumindest bei mir) doch sehr anfällig für Lagerschäden zu sein scheinen.


----------



## hell046 (11. Januar 2018)

Dann war es zumindest gut investiertes Geld bei mir. Durch die Lange garantie sollte ich auch viele Jahre Ruhe haben. Da merkt man dann schon die Qualität der Lagerung und auch vom Motor. Im Prinzip sieht es für mich so aus als gäbe es nur zwei sinnvolle Varianten, günstig und mit leben, oder gleich sehr hochwertige kaufen. So ein Zwischending konnte ich bis jetzt nicht finden.


----------

